
Show HN: Paper by FiftyThree – 33% more installs with screenshots A/B testing - anna_master
https://splitmetrics.com/blog/paper-by-fiftythree-how-to-get-33-more-installs-with-screenshots-ab-testing/
======
benologist
Show HN is reserved for usable things and specifically not for content.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

